# Draw length formula



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

I went at three different shops and I got 3 different draw lengths: 29, 29.5 and 30

One measured my wing span across the back, one across the chest and one had me pull a recurve with indexed fixed arrow for the measurement. 

From what I know the measurement across the chest / 2.5 should be the correct one, right?


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Right. But choose a dl that's comfortable. Some people try for the longest dl possible to max out fps. I draw 29, but could draw 30" or longer. 29 is just the most comfortable for me to draw and shoot.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

with you arm extended measure from finger tip to finger tip / 2.5 should put you real close.


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Ravenhunter said:


> Right. But choose a dl that's comfortable. Some people try for the longest dl possible to max out fps. I draw 29, but could draw 30" or longer. 29 is just the most comfortable for me to draw and shoot.


X2 Here, I could draw a 29", but I seem to settle into my shot better with a 28" draw...... Get something thats comfortable for sure :thumbs_up


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Any of these formulas will get you close but won't be exact for all bows on the market. Some bows draw long while others short. Find your approximate draw and try it on the bow that feels right for you. A bow with draw replacement mods or ajustable mods give you the opportunity to change later if you feel it's needed. Good luck it's a great sport.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

go to a bow shop not a bow and bait shop i'm sure they will be able to fix you right up....


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

safe cracker said:


> go to a bow shop not a bow and bait shop i'm sure they will be able to fix you right up....


All three were dedicated bow shops. 

Reason why I am asking is because my pse arrives next week and that is at 29" draw. The APA -on the other hand- if I stick to the V7, then it's a walk in the park to switch to 30. However, spoke to Ken to bring a king cobra leftie as well and if I like the cobra more than the v7 then idealy it should be at my most comfortable DL, as I'll most likely use the KC for hunting. Would hate to buy the KC at 29 and then have to switch mods. 

I guess I should plug in a couple sick days and shoot them up until I leave with one of them.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

This is one of the hugest bits of mis-information continually re-posted here on AT.

There is NO FORMULA that is accurate. 

There are several that will get you in the ballpark, but none of them take into account the type of release the archer is using. Hand-held, wrist, short head, swept back.swept forward trigger, no loop/average loop/long loop - they all have to be taken into consideration. The only way to do it correctly is to use the release and string attachment system you are planning to use, and go trial-and-error with a 1/2" adjustable module bow.

Go ahead and use the wingspan/2.5 if you like., but be prepared to have to adjust by as much as +/- a full inch or even more.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

^well this is why I am trusting myself to my fellow Canucks. If there's anything that I've learnt in this life is that a trade is never just learnt, it's stollen , by picking the brains of the ones really good at it. At least that's what my grandpa used to say and it really stuck with me throughout my life, no matter what I was doing at any given point. 

So, taking into consideration the feedback I guess I am about to ask another very important question: what type of a release should I be using for hunting? I was looking into a hand held, but I am opened to suggestions. 

Another thing, if I may, since one of the shops' methods had me drawing a recurve on a fixed indexed arrow and it brought me to 30.5" does that mean that with a d-loop or a hand held release I can get to a 29" DL?!? I sure as hell don't want to be over 31/32". Way too limited in the arrows and pricey as hell. 

I really need to find someone thrust worthy that wants to spend a couple weeks coaching me on this, or I'll end up looking for a recurve again and be done with the compounds.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Stash said:


> This is one of the hugest bits of mis-information continually re-posted here on AT.
> 
> There is NO FORMULA that is accurate.
> 
> ...


I guess my first bow should have been something easily adjustable on DL. Oh well, you live and learn.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Xenomorph said:


> So, taking into consideration the feedback I guess I am about to ask another very important question: what type of a release should I be using for hunting? I was looking into a hand held, but I am opened to suggestions.


Most hunters prefer a wrist release because it's closer to a rifle/shotgun trigger and it's impossible to drop out of a treestand. But you should decide for yourself based on your own preference and comfort/fit. Just don't get a really cheap one. This is one piece of equipment you want to be 100% reliable.



Xenomorph said:


> Another thing, if I may, since one of the shops' methods had me drawing a recurve on a fixed indexed arrow and it brought me to 30.5" does that mean that with a d-loop or a hand held release I can get to a 29" DL?!? I sure as hell don't want to be over 31/32". Way too limited in the arrows and pricey as hell.


How can anyone who hasn't seen you draw and/or shoot possibly tell you this?
But you can always use a short overdraw and get your arrows into a more common length. Even if your compound DL ends up being 32", with the right arrow rest you can shoot a 30" arrow.


----------



## kiwitahi (Dec 11, 2011)

Your body position at full draw will also tell you a great deal if your draw length is to long or short. Google, or on one of the AT threads is a world of archery information called, The Nuts&Bolts of archery. It helps to explain how to achieve the correct draw length, among many other things you may be interested in. I use a wrist style release for hunting (True Ball, short & sweet) so I always have a free hand, when getting an arrow. Hand style for target TB 360. Works for me, may not for you. Good Luck!!!


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

If you bought a PSE it is fully adjustable without a press, so you will be able to fine tune draw length no problem.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

mhlbdonny said:


> If you bought a PSE it is fully adjustable without a press, so you will be able to fine tune draw length no problem.


Not for the xforce 6 GX, but I lucked out and I asked to have the longer DL put on it and it's bang on with my DL. Bow's at 29" and a little dloop will make it even more bang on ...or so I hope.


----------

